# Saltist 30H Reel



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Daiwa Saltist 30H Conventional Reel

1st Generation reel
Minor cosmetic scratches
6.1:1 Retrieve Ratio
Reel clamps included
Loaded with Suffix Tri 17# test mono
Reel $125 plus shipping 
View attachment 67462
View attachment 67463


----------



## jcbrock (Apr 16, 2007)

That‘s a great deal! I have the same setup (minus the reel seat) and it casts really well! GLWS


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Take me fishing and it’s a deal. Lol


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Trevor

Did you want to buy YOUR rod back? LOL


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I had that reel also. Lol


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Separated Rod and reel


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Saltist pending


----------



## Stoneda70 (Dec 18, 2020)

If any willingness to ship both (VA), and presuming the total price including shipping, is 250ish, I'd do it..


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Reel is pending right now.


----------



## Stoneda70 (Dec 18, 2020)

120 - if willing to ship the CPS to VA..?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Reel is pending. Local pickup on rod.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Rod pending sale.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Rod available.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Stoneda70 said:


> 120 - if willing to ship the CPS to VA..?


Still interested in the reel??


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

That would be $110 plus $10 for shipping


----------



## Stoneda70 (Dec 18, 2020)

Sandcrab said:


> Still interested in the reel??


Sounds like a great deal but I'm all set for now, thanx.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Reel now $100.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

I’ll take it and cover shipping if you can accept PayPal, Zelle, or Venmo electronic payment.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

If at all possible I would need to complete the transaction tonight as I’m leaving for a short deployment in the morning.


----------



## Jeffsparco29 (Feb 15, 2021)

Is it still available


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Surf junkie. USPS Money order only sent to me. I will then mail out reel.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

🤙 copy, I’m out. I’d do it if I had one more day but I’m already waiting to be dropped off at the boat. It’s a great deal for who ever grabs it


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Jeff

Reel is still available.


----------



## Jeffsparco29 (Feb 15, 2021)

Sandcrab said:


> Jeff
> 
> Reel is still available.


I want it


----------



## Jeffsparco29 (Feb 15, 2021)

What’s the cause for shipping it to Va?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Zip code


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Reels mailed out by me normally ship for under $10. Please provide your zip for more accurate costs.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

No responses. I guess no one really wants the reel. Reel removed from site and is no longer available.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

Back in the continental US. If reel is still for sale I’ll send money order


----------

